# Hospital Discharge



## sstone (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a provider who was following a patient in the hospital and the patient expired.  How do I bill for the time spent by the provider at the hospital on the discharge/death summary or is this not billable?


----------



## mbort (Apr 4, 2008)

There is an article in the Coding Edge this month that may help you with this.


----------

